# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Браузер сам открывается и показывает рекламу

## DimonixR

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста. Периодически происходит самопроизвольный запуск браузера и открывается страница с разной рекламой. Проверка нод32, касперским ничего не дала. Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *DimonixR*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## regist

Логи сделанны в безопасном режиме, сделайте их в обычном.

- Скачайте *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* и сохраните его на *Рабочем столе*.Запустите его (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*), нажмите кнопку *"Search"* и дождитесь окончания сканирования.Когда сканирование будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению.

-  реклама во всех браузерах ?

----------


## DimonixR

реклама думаю что будет во всех, т.к. сначала была в chrome (он был по умолчанию), потом я его удалил и теперь появляется в opere. вот все логи в обычном режиме Windows

----------


## regist

Запустите повторно *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*), нажмите кнопку *"Delete"* и дождитесь окончания удаления.Когда удаление будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению*Внимание: Для успешного удаления может потребоваться перезагрузка компьютера!!!*

Сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS

по проблеме, я правильно понял, что при сёрфинге у вас рекламы нету, просто переодически открывается браузер по умолчанию с рекламой ?

----------


## DimonixR

Во время серфинга эта проблема не наблюдалась. Открывались только хром и опера, эксплорер не открывался т.к. я его не назначал по-умолчанию. Вот логи

- - - Добавлено - - -

не могу выслать 2 часть архива, пишет что предел форума 191,3 кБ

- - - Добавлено - - -

выложил архив сюда http://rusfolder.com/37371869

----------


## regist

```
D:\РЕЗЕРВИРОВАНИЕ\РЕЗЕРВИРОВАНИЕ.BAT
```

вам этот файл знаком ? откройте его блокнотом и покажите содержимое.




> не могу выслать 2 часть архива,


а зачем вы вообще его на части разбили ?

- - - Добавлено - - -

+ Выполните скрипт в uVS



```
;uVS v3.80.13 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.1

delref %SystemDrive%\USERS\73B5~1\APPDATA\ROAMING\DSITE\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1.EXE
delref %SystemDrive%\USERS\73B5~1\APPDATA\ROAMING\DEALPLY\UPDATE~1\UPDATE~1.EXE
```

----------


## DimonixR

D:\РЕЗЕРВИРОВАНИЕ\РЕЗЕРВИРОВАНИЕ.BAT - это мой файл, я его делал для резервирования данных автоматом, разбивал на части - потому что целиком не загрузился - думал ограничение на размер, разбил - попытался загрузить и все равно выдает ошибку при загрузке 2 части архива. Выполнил скрипт

----------


## regist

Сделайте лог ComboFix

----------


## DimonixR

вот лог

----------


## regist

Удалите ComboFix

улучшения есть ?

----------


## DimonixR

пока не наблюдается проблема. спасибо за помощь.

----------

